
Breathe life into your software. Give it 'personality' - luxative
http://blog.eyesandfeet.com/2010/06/breathe-life-into-your-software-give-it.html
======
ambulatorybird
Cute, but it can easily be taken too far, as with that MS Office paper clip
thing.

------
jcw
Panic comes to mind as a company that makes software with personality, just
look at their site:

<http://www.panic.com>

------
Qz
The reminder seems nice, except for the fact that its using one of those
godawful modal dialog boxes that prevents you from doing absolutely anything
else. That crap needs to die a quick death.

~~~
ComputerGuru
No. BLOCKING errors _should_ generate modal dialog boxes. Warnings, hints,
information, etc. shouldn't.

He presssed "send" to move on to the next page. He's done with everything, but
he REALLY shouldn't go forward or do anything else until he's taken care of
this.

~~~
Qz
Right, it should block the action he was doing, which is within one web page.
But the browser modal dialog box blocks _all interaction_ in _every tab open
in that browser window_ , which is beyond obnoxious. It's easy enough to pop
up one of those lightbox style popups _within the webpage_ instead of blocking
the whole damn browser.

------
antidaily
I believe we've seen this here before.

------
aswanson
That's a little too big-brotherish. I know you're analyzing my email but don't
bring what you know to the forefront like that.

~~~
lsb

      if($('email-body').value.match(/I have (attached|included)/i)) {
        confirm('Did you mean to send an attachment?')
      }

~~~
aswanson
Oh cmon man that's disingenuous. Detection of a user choice of an attachment
is conscious transmittal of intent. Message analysis is a different layer of
intrusion.

